# Drag tyres/wheels



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking for set of drag tyres or drag tyres/wheels 19 /20 inch only. Let me know what you have for sale.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Initially looking for 18 or 19 inch wheels i need 452mm inner diameter for clearance . Let me know what you have?


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Any 20 " 275/40 305/35 MT or MH tyres for sale?


----------

